# Amazing fish pic



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I wish I'd seen this one when it was alive! It was caught in North Bay this May (or so I'm told). Is this photoshopped?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I might be able to check with a program I have a home. But is this the original picture though ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I just checked with my source. Her uncle got the pic from his buddy, who caught the fish. It's currently being taxidermied. So it seems to be real. Which is amazing, because that (those?) fish are mature and obviously managed to function well.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't think your source's uncle's buddy caught that in North Bay 

That one has been floating around for a while although this is the first time I've seen it. If you google Siamese Pike, you'll see lots of discussions. 

I'm not sure if it's real or not but I'm leaning towards not. It is very interesting though. Some are saying the smaller pikes head is inside the bigger pikes gill plate. Others say it is just a very good Photoshop.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I got that in an e-mail from my mum... I thought it was wild.. But i wasnt sure if it was real or not either..


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Ha! That's funny! I'm going to tell her that her uncle pulled a fast one on her! (and me, for that matter). I usually get sent tons of pics like this one, but I'd never seen that one.

Should have been more suspicious. @$#$^computers.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL west!!!! Its cool thou eh! what would you do if you caught that...

I think i would bawl.. its a bit scary lol


----------

